# Black Magic's ''New Radical Hopper''



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

This is what we started with !!!!! :biggrin: 

















Cut off the old bullshit and start fresh


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Start to reinforce everything

























All the original suspension going to the trash


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

I WANNA SEE MORE PICS...HOW DO I GET A 85 CUTLASS TO GET FULL LOCK UP WITH 14" TELESCOPIC CYLINDERS ??? GOT ANY PICS OF A G-BODY WITH BIG CYLINDERS ?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Here is the custom front suspension,new lowers and towers with a bridge :0 

























We made the lower 6'' longer and relocated it farther under the belly









Reinforced belly to towers, to the motor mount .Tied it in super strong


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Now , we get to the rear suspension...We did reverse 4-link from hell....Want to make this mutha fucker do big inches :cheesy: 

















half way up...









full lock-up with useing 26'' of a 30'' cylinder


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

With all that travle the driveline only changes about 5 degrees over the entire movemnet...

















I'll post some more in a few days as we progress....


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

YOU GUYS NEED TO MOVE DOWN TO CALi YOULL BE GETTING SO BOOKED WITH INSTALLS OUT HERE...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Apr 21 2007, 03:51 AM~7741156
> *YOU GUYS NEED TO MOVE DOWN TO CALi YOULL BE GETTING SO BOOKED WITH INSTALLS OUT HERE...
> *


Shit....Land is cheaper here...and they do come here. Plus ,we are booked for 6 weeks rite now...But ,thanks :biggrin: 

Here pinky's rear suspension. We did this 4 years ago for 32 tele-scopics


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

nice!!!


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

HOW MUCH TO SET UP MY CUTTY TO LOCK UP WITH 14" TELESCOPICS ?


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

dam that g-body frame looks good-got any pics of it with the body on etc?


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

is it a toyota truck? at first i thought it was an s-10 but those control arms look like import stuff


----------



## freaker (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Apr 21 2007, 09:09 AM~7741666
> *is it a toyota truck? at first i thought it was an s-10 but those control arms look like import stuff
> *


Looks like a dodge or mitsubishi. Same thing. I thought the lower arms were fabbed anyway?


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

nice work homie.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

looks real nice i think its either a mazda or toyota


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 21 2007, 02:49 AM~7741153
> *With all that travle the driveline only changes about 5 degrees over the entire movemnet...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

ram 50/ormit mighity maxx i got one .nice build ron good looking work.


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

looking good ron, hey check ur pm's :biggrin:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

Clean & smooth


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

:0  LOOKS GOOD RON.... I see himbone and Eddie's cars in the back, too.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

roll up my fucking windows :angry:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 21 2007, 06:52 PM~7744163
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0 someone is gonna have dirty interior :biggrin:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

WHERE DO YOU GET THE ANCHORS FOR THE FRAME RON? THAT IS SOME GOOD WORK WITH THE TRAILING ARMS, HOW DID YOU MAKE THOSE ANGLES? CUT AND WELD? ALSO DOES A BRIDGE ON THE FRONT OF THE CROSSMEMBER HELP FOR HOPPING? SORRY FOR ALL THE QUESTIONS BUT I DONT HAVE MUCH TIME TO PRACTICE ANYTHING HAVING A DAY JOB AND ALL.


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: good work!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

that shit is lookin pretty crip, can't wait to check it out when i get there next month, if you let me, ah you know you will.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 21 2007, 06:52 PM~7744163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Funny comment not funny dirty white guts


----------



## northwestG (Sep 22, 2003)

why r u goin with a reverse 4 link??? I had a reverse 4 link in my full size chevy and i hated it....
it made it so when i hit the pedal hard it didnt plant the tires it pulled them off the road so i was always burning out when i didnt want to


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by northwestG_@Apr 22 2007, 03:44 AM~7746023
> *why r u goin with a reverse 4 link??? I had a reverse 4 link in my full size chevy and i hated it....
> it made it so when i hit the pedal hard it didnt plant the tires it pulled them off the road so i was always burning out when i didnt want to
> *


It's a radical man. I don't think drivability is one of the objectives.

Looking good so far Ron.


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

BlackMagicHydraulics u got a pm get back to me homie
nice work


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 22 2007, 12:37 AM~7745942
> *Funny comment not funny dirty white guts
> *


especially after trixie gets done scratchin the rest of the seats she missed last time


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

to late Jim she loves your car for some reason.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 22 2007, 06:34 AM~7746274
> *It's a radical man. I don't think drivability is one of the objectives.
> 
> Looking good so far Ron.
> *


It is driveable, laid out and locked up, only 5 degree's of pinion movement all the way through


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Apr 21 2007, 02:32 AM~7741137
> *I WANNA SEE MORE PICS...HOW DO I GET A 85 CUTLASS TO GET FULL LOCK UP WITH 14" TELESCOPIC CYLINDERS ??? GOT ANY PICS OF A G-BODY WITH BIG CYLINDERS ?
> *


extend your trailing arms................that should do the trick...............


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 21 2007, 02:49 AM~7741153
> *With all that travle the driveline only changes about 5 degrees over the entire movemnet...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

looking good homies....................check your pm RON...........


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

Am i seeing only one rear cylinder or am i trippin out? Is that common?


----------



## juiced93 (Dec 29, 2004)

thats crazy lift how many inches u lookin to hit?


----------



## northwestG (Sep 22, 2003)

OK even if drivability isnt a issue if you have the frame off the car why not jus do the forward 4 link? there has to be a reason why they picked the reverse.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KingSuper+Apr 22 2007, 12:53 PM~7747778-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:worship:  :loco: :worship:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

looking good as always looks like rons out to serve somebody :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## LPChydro (Dec 20, 2006)

Damn guys, thats lookin good...its scares the hell out of people me when you see that coming i think :cheesy: hahaha post some more!!!


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

looks real good ron


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 21 2007, 06:52 PM~7744163
> *
> 
> 
> ...



is that a scuff in the white wall, maybe ron and rick were out crusing the strip :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 21 2007, 07:52 PM~7744163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


After looking at this picture a bit more, since the 3 link is "reversed" it appears that the center of gravity MIGHT be over the pivot point. If that is the case, after it gets fully locked up and you dump it, is it possible that the 3 link is positioned too far back so it won't allow the bed to dump back down?

Maybe there's more to the setup not pictured or the geometry just looks off?


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

Too much work Ron no wonder you cant get back to people... you should of made that a bed dancer and brought bed dancing back this year :biggrin:...boy i'm jus pushing youre buttons.. :cheesy:


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

TIGHT SHIT RON


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

WTF :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Heres part 3 of our build. Cylinder location and rear bridge.

























Here of some of the front, perches and coil mounting.Still have to build custom uppers

















Check out how we relocated the radius rod


----------



## LPChydro (Dec 20, 2006)

looking good Ron,i like the contruction of the rear end ,,...can't wait to see it get off ! :biggrin: hahahah time to get a plane ticket :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

:0


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 21 2007, 09:52 PM~7744163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Apr 23 2007, 11:13 AM~7754148
> *Too much work Ron no wonder you cant get back to people... you should of made that a bed dancer and brought bed dancing back this year :biggrin:...boy i'm jus pushing youre buttons.. :cheesy:
> *


you get that cylinder yet????? :biggrin:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Looks good - reminds me of my Isuzu ........


Same color even,..........


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Apr 24 2007, 12:38 AM~7760529
> *Looks good - reminds me of my Isuzu ........
> Same color even,..........
> 
> ...


what are you hitting right there


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Apr 23 2007, 11:50 PM~7760561
> *what are you hitting right there
> *


Looks like 70-72 inches if the tallest fool near it is 5'8" :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

I did a reversed setup similar to yours only Yours has more time involved & looks nicer....

I recently decided to change it over to a Dancer for something different but,,,,, I didnt mind hopping it when i had it .............. Hope it does big inches for you guys ....

I cant remember what it measured out to be but,, it should hit in the 120's to 130's depending on the box length & that


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Did 96'' exact at my shop the night before but after the torsion bars or whatever loosened up - The front suspension dropped a few inches.......... I added a makeshift bumper the night before too that took a little bit away from the overall height ......... 

I should have shortened up the chains to the lower arms up front to limit the suspension drop but,,,,,,, Its was the first time out with it ... 

Roughly 89'' - 91'' there.............. Most them guys there are 6'0'' or taller .... 

We measured 91 but some always disagree.......... The truck is Nowhere near the back bumper when it hits in the high 70's .....


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

The closest person in the pic is my brother & he is 5'9'' or so & Almost directly nder the front tire.............. 

The rest of us were standing closer to the camera man so it looks like the truck is only so high......


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

damn thats one killer ass ride ronns always out to serve someone. Doing it right diggity dogg LOL holla back


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 24 2007, 01:09 AM~7760456
> *you get that cylinder yet????? :biggrin:
> *


yeah thanks homie, hit me up....


----------



## TX REGULATER (Jan 28, 2007)

nice keep posting pics so the haters wont be talking mess bout weight black magic dont need it. uffin: uffin: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

GANGSTA! :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

So i am pricing how much it is to send the Expo out there... Just need one more pump and 2 batts and what every else you can cram back there.. :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

Post up a vid of it hitting back Bumper LOL wanna check it out


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :around:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Apr 24 2007, 01:50 AM~7760561
> *what are you hitting right there
> *


I did some guess measurements and it looks around 84 or 85 in the pic.....Single or double pump ??? Still impressive though. :biggrin: 
Here are more . Almost ready...Start on battery rack and pumps tomorrow
We used mazda uppers and only extended them 1/2''








I'm gonna run a full stack of coil.

















It's got a mean little tuck :0 









With only this much lock up. It will do 90''


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Apr 25 2007, 11:28 AM~7770594
> *Post up a vid of it hitting back Bumper LOL wanna check it out
> *




i know who you areeeee now :biggrin: fucker


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 25 2007, 11:28 PM~7775992
> *i know who you areeeee now :biggrin: fucker
> *


Psssssssshhhhhhhhh is a SSSSSSSSSSSSSSecret LOL whats up LOL


----------



## julio (May 28, 2006)

post a video when you get it done


----------



## CYCLON3 (Mar 9, 2007)

real nice homie


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

REPRESENT DA 702 CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT SHIT FLIP :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LVdroe_@Apr 26 2007, 08:03 AM~7777671
> *REPRESENT DA 702      CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT SHIT FLIP  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:nono: :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

ARE U GONNA FLY AN OUTKASTED MINIS PLAQUE


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm just wondering why you dont use a coil over settup on the front.? Seems like it would be way more practical to have a power ball or eye of some kind on the lowers intead of the coil just sitting in a perch. I know you know your shit I just wonder what advantages there are to that method over the coil over? VERY VERY nice work bro


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

so it looks like u put a ford style setup in a mazda good idea ..clean work...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Apr 26 2007, 06:43 PM~7781319
> *ARE U GONNA FLY AN OUTKASTED MINIS PLAQUE
> *


It's for a customer....But ,I bet you'd let it in Bos Ridas :cheesy: 

Eat a dick craig !!!!!!  

Heres some pics of the battery rack and pumps....So far


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

nice


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

what is that a dodge d 50 truck?


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

Looking good guys cant wait to see it in action


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

pimp


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

Looks good ron. with my hopper I just built a new radius arm with some super pivots or heims.


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

DOPE SHIT 

DOPE SHIT

keep up the the good work


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

sick homie :thumbsup:


----------



## $supe$ (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Apr 24 2007, 12:38 AM~7760529
> *Looks good - reminds me of my Isuzu ........
> Same color even,..........
> 
> ...


 This thing better have gotten up with 24 batts in it


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

It's done and rite on time.....3 weeks from start to finish....a few hours each nite after we closed :biggrin: this is the set-up

















Here it is hopping.....
it time to go relax


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

:0


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

double piston to the nose?


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

RON YOU GOT VIDEO OF THE TRUCK HOPPING.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 28 2007, 09:28 PM~7793933
> *RON YOU GOT VIDEO OF THE TRUCK HOPPING.
> *


Maybe....but it will have to wait :cheesy:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Apr 28 2007, 09:03 PM~7793802
> *double piston to the nose?
> *


Only way to fly !!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 28 2007, 08:47 PM~7793729
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


ARE THOSE AC DELCOS THAT I SEE ??? ARE THOSE 31S


----------



## Lee337 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Apr 29 2007, 01:15 AM~7794579
> *ARE THOSE AC DELCOS THAT I SEE ???  ARE THOSE 31S
> *


I'd also like to know...


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 26 2007, 11:26 PM~7783784
> *It's for a customer....But ,I bet you'd let it in Bos Ridas :cheesy:
> 
> Eat a dick craig !!!!!!
> ...


They won't say shit at the LRM shows, because your double stacking the batteries?


----------



## TX REGULATER (Jan 28, 2007)

what they dont see wont hur them! my last name is bolivar homie! lookin hot ron


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

damn 14 batteries, on 2 pistons, tight.
cant wait to see pics of it bumpered


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 28 2007, 07:42 PM~7793696
> *It's done and rite on time.....3 weeks from start to finish....a few hours each nite after we closed :biggrin:  this is the set-up
> 
> 
> ...


NO QUESTION ABOUT IT B.M ALWAYS DOING IT BIGG


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Apr 28 2007, 11:15 PM~7794579
> *ARE THOSE AC DELCOS THAT I SEE ???  ARE THOSE 31S
> *


Yes 31DTS 950 cca.............Only battery distrib that gave us a 1 year warranty...........even with hydraulic use


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

cant wait to see that truck. and fuck gotta show love to a company that still gives u a warranty on batteries used for hydros. 

hey ron quick question for ya okay a few of them lol. 

on my black magic piston pump with a adel, i have a single #8 hose then Y block in the engine compartment to 2 #8 lines. ive seen some run it after the Y block to 2 #6 lines. i have also seen it Y blocked at the pump and 2 #8 lines to the front. is there a difference in that. if so whats the best way to run a single pump

also i have a set of ur 4.5 ton compressed coils with mini coils to go inside of them, i have yet to install them. do i just put the mini coil inside the larger coil and put them in or is there something i should know about installing them so that they dont interfere with the main coil such as binding or any other problems i might have if i dont do it properly


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 29 2007, 07:17 PM~7798691
> *Yes 31DTS 950 cca.............Only battery distrib that gave us a 1 year warranty...........even with hydraulic use
> *


  THANK FOR THE INFO RON


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Apr 29 2007, 10:24 PM~7800012
> * THANK FOR THE INFO RON
> *



i get a warranty from interstate as long as i dont blow the terms off..


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

i was thinking of goin with workaholics for my next set of batteries after im done with the brand new set of batteries i got


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Apr 26 2007, 06:30 PM~7781622
> *I'm just wondering why you dont use a coil over settup on the front.? Seems like it would be way more practical to have a power ball or eye of some kind on the lowers intead of the coil just sitting in a perch. I know you know your shit I just wonder what advantages there are to that method over the coil over?  VERY VERY nice work bro
> *


 Whats up Ron? Is it a secret :biggrin: jk.. Once again great work.


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 28 2007, 06:42 PM~7793696
> *It's done and rite on time.....3 weeks from start to finish....a few hours each nite after we closed :biggrin:  this is the set-up
> 
> 
> ...


how many licks to get there?


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

Got her home safe at 3 in the morning LOL holla back


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Apr 30 2007, 08:00 AM~7801908
> *   Got her home safe at 3 in the morning LOL holla back
> *


DONT FORGET TO CALL ME ABOUT 11 SO WE CAN GET THAT STUFF STRAIGHT.....GLAD YOU MAD IT HOME SAFE HOW WAS THAT LONG NAP DID YOU HAVE ANY WET DREAMS AFTER SEEING THE TRUCK IN ACTION YESTERDAY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Apr 30 2007, 08:33 AM~7802083
> *DONT FORGET TO CALL ME ABOUT 11 SO WE CAN GET THAT STUFF STRAIGHT.....GLAD YOU MAD IT HOME SAFE HOW WAS THAT LONG NAP DID YOU HAVE ANY WET DREAMS AFTER SEEING THE TRUCK IN ACTION YESTERDAY!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Why u talking nasty for LOL holla back I havent slept yet came str8 to work LOL damn im hella tired


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 29 2007, 07:17 PM~7798691
> *Yes 31DTS 950 cca.............Only battery distrib that gave us a 1 year warranty...........even with hydraulic use
> *



what up ronnie ron, dunno if you got a centennial distrb. out your way but thats who ive been going thru for last 7 years and they have 36month replacement warranty even with hydro use as well.. and they are 1000 cca @ 0 degrees most companys rate cca at 32 degrees so they area about 1300 cca @ 32 degrees....


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

looks sweet lookin forward to seeing a video in the future hopefully :dunno:


----------



## hydrota (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Apr 30 2007, 10:26 AM~7802477
> *what up ronnie ron, dunno if you got a centennial distrb. out your way but thats who ive been going thru for last 7 years and they have 36month replacement  warranty even with hydro use as well.. and they  are 1000 cca @ 0 degrees most companys rate  cca at 32 degrees so they area about 1300 cca @ 32 degrees....
> *


how much a piece?


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hydrota_@Apr 30 2007, 03:47 PM~7804797
> *how much a piece?
> *



i get em for 45 :0  usually most ive paid was 52


----------



## HighProCam (Mar 1, 2004)

With a change in the pinion angle of only a few degrees, 

why not mount the cylinders on the axle?

:dunno:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Apr 30 2007, 10:26 AM~7802477
> *what up ronnie ron, dunno if you got a centennial distrb. out your way but thats who ive been going thru for last 7 years and they have 36month replacement  warranty even with hydro use as well.. and they  are 1000 cca @ 0 degrees most companys rate  cca at 32 degrees so they area about 1300 cca @ 32 degrees....
> *


Centennial doesn't give us any warranty....plus out of a set-up 1 or 2 fail in the first few months....And thats some bullshit...

and Interstate batteries don't have a good cca report..They say 950 cca ,but it more like 850.....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

so what batteries would u recommend on purchasing ron?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 30 2007, 11:47 PM~7808632
> *so what batteries would u recommend on purchasing ron?
> *


I have to say AC Delcos.....got em in most our cars ,


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 30 2007, 10:37 PM~7808114
> *Centennial doesn't give us any warranty....plus out of a set-up 1 or 2 fail in the first few months....And thats some bullshit...
> 
> and Interstate batteries don't have a good cca report..They say 950 cca ,but it more like 850.....
> *



really? out here we've never had any problems outta them... with failur or warranty!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@May 1 2007, 08:08 AM~7810090
> *really? out here we've never had any problems outta them... with failur or warranty!
> *



ron abuses things :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 1 2007, 09:43 AM~7810345
> *ron abuses things  :biggrin:
> *



lol dont we all... but shit man what you been up to?


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

ttt looking good


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 30 2007, 11:37 PM~7808114
> *Centennial doesn't give us any warranty....plus out of a set-up 1 or 2 fail in the first few months....And thats some bullshit...
> 
> and Interstate batteries don't have a good cca report..They say 950 cca ,but it more like 850.....
> *


punk ass trojan had to stop making the good stuff.....its like companies are trying to hold us down....hard as fuck to find 175/75s with a whitewall these days :angry:


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@May 1 2007, 01:09 PM~7811452
> *punk ass trojan had to stop making the good stuff.....its like companies are trying to hold us down....hard as fuck to find 175/75s with a whitewall these days  :angry:
> *



you aint lied homie


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

shit good batteries cost just as much as the damn hydraulic setup


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 2 2007, 12:01 AM~7816342
> *shit good batteries cost just as much as the damn hydraulic setup
> *


X2


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

4 more days till it comes out


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 2 2007, 09:44 AM~7818518
> *4 more days till it comes out
> *



:scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 2 2007, 11:29 AM~7819334
> *:scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


U kno LOL


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

catch it on video boyy i wanna see this 1


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@May 1 2007, 08:08 AM~7810090
> *really? out here we've never had any problems outta them... with failur or warranty!
> *


100 PLUS DEGREE DRY HEAT DONT HELP THE CENNTENIALS LAST OUT HEAR....DIFFERENT CLIMATE DIFFERENT RESULTS....


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@May 3 2007, 12:05 AM~7824787
> *100 PLUS DEGREE DRY HEAT DONT HELP THE CENNTENIALS LAST OUT Here ,,,fool*


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

yeah, tha wood (lol) would make a diffrence!! it does get that hot out here also but its a hyumide (sp) climate alot fo the time!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 3 2007, 12:47 AM~7825007
> *you can out hear what....
> Here ,,,fool
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 29 2007, 08:17 PM~7798691
> *Yes 31DTS 950 cca.............Only battery distrib that gave us a 1 year warranty...........even with hydraulic use
> *


who sells these? i got on there site & couldnt find info on 31dts? need 14 and the dude i use to get dekas & trojan from died & his son took over , dude said best he could do is 95 a piece even buying 14 of em :0


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biglucke_@May 3 2007, 02:02 PM~7827912
> *who sells these? i got on there site & couldnt find info on 31dts?  need 14 and the dude i use to get dekas & trojan from died & his son took over , dude said best he could do is 95 a piece even buying 14 of em :0
> *


Let me know if you get a hookup bro..we did have a good one in Memphis..CHEAP! But he quit the job so I'm needing a new place to get some batts.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by biglucke_@May 3 2007, 02:02 PM~7827912
> *who sells these? i got on there site & couldnt find info on 31dts?  need 14 and the dude i use to get dekas & trojan from died & his son took over , dude said best he could do is 95 a piece even buying 14 of em :0
> *



95 a piece, ouch!! thats jsut plain rediculous!!


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 2 2007, 11:47 PM~7825007
> *you can out hear what....
> Here ,,,fool
> *


NOW YOUR A DICTIONARY OR DID I SPELL THAT WRONG TO FUCK HEAD!!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@May 3 2007, 11:24 PM~7831665
> *NOW YOUR A DICTIONARY OR DID I SPELL THAT WRONG TO FUCK HEAD!!!
> *


Too ...nicca....try again mutha-fucka ,try gain... :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

whats up RON? homie.hey bro whats up with corey?he is making you look bad homie.just alot of peeps say that black magic fucked them and I said no .it was corey .just to let you know homie I would not want any bad rep going to great quality for a great price go down the drain because of a bad retailer.just my two cent.let me know.pm me homie  when are you coming down here bro?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Yea , it isn't looking to good...I think something might have happened. I did see all the negativity...I even had some peeps fill me in.!!!!!!I hope he take care of his customers????I will keep this up-dated


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

THEY SAID IT COULDN'T BE DONE, A ONE DAY CUSTOM PAINT JOB?
THEY WERE WRONG, GOT IT LAST NIGHT FINISHED A FEW HOURS AGO COMPLETE WITH CANDY PATTERNS AND FADES, PINSTRIPING, LEAFING, FLAKE, AND CRUSHED GLASS, LOOKIN GOOD, ESPACIALLY FOR ONE DAY!!!!! :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@May 4 2007, 12:02 AM~7832197
> *THEY SAID IT COULDN'T BE DONE, A ONE DAY CUSTOM PAINT JOB?
> THEY WERE WRONG, GOT IT LAST NIGHT FINISHED A FEW HOURS AGO COMPLETE WITH CANDY PATTERNS AND FADES, PINSTRIPING, LEAFING, FLAKE, AND CRUSHED GLASS, LOOKIN GOOD, ESPACIALLY FOR ONE DAY!!!!! :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 LETS SEE LET ME CALL VIC IN STOCK WHAT HAPPENED TO MY CAD :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 4 2007, 01:48 AM~7832143
> *Yea , it isn't looking to good...I think something might have happened. I did see all the negativity...I even had some peeps fill me in.!!!!!!I hope he take care of his customers????I will keep this up-dated
> *


  your a good man homie just didn't want nothing to happen.take care bro


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@May 4 2007, 12:02 AM~7832197
> *THEY SAID IT COULDN'T BE DONE, A ONE DAY CUSTOM PAINT JOB?
> THEY WERE WRONG, GOT IT LAST NIGHT FINISHED A FEW HOURS AGO COMPLETE WITH CANDY PATTERNS AND FADES, PINSTRIPING, LEAFING, FLAKE, AND CRUSHED GLASS, LOOKIN GOOD, ESPACIALLY FOR ONE DAY!!!!! :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


lets see a picture


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@May 4 2007, 09:21 AM~7833495
> *lets see a picture
> *


what it do Rick? :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Nothing but bumper, you know how we do

Whats up mike, you hiting any of the shows this weekend, we going to Orange Cove CA then down to Costa Mesa for the Streetlow show on Sunday.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

we'll see you in Costa Mesa. tell Ron to hit me up, need a few things before yall leave


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 3 2007, 10:25 PM~7832018
> *Too ...nicca....try again mutha-fucka ,try gain... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@May 3 2007, 03:06 PM~7827945
> *Let me know if you get a hookup bro..we did have a good one in Memphis..CHEAP! But he quit the job so I'm needing a new place to get some batts.
> *


yeah ill let you know, ive called from memphis to lil rock. theres a interstate dealer in springfeild that quoted me 79 each but damm...gonna check tulsa & kansas city if i have too


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Apr, 03:09 PM~7797291
> *NO QUESTION ABOUT IT B.M ALWAYS DOING IT BIGG
> *



holy shit, what are you serious? that motherfucker right there is gonna steal girlfriends... :uh: thats out of control. what does it take like 3 licks and its on the bumper?


----------



## HoodRich$$ (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 3 2007, 10:25 PM~7832018
> *Too ...nicca....try again mutha-fucka ,try gain... :biggrin:
> *


Damn OJ, did you go to Rancho Too?!!! 
Ron is fuckin you up, even though he put "Try Gain" It's "Try Again" Fool!!!!


----------



## freaker (Jan 6, 2004)

SOMEONE post pics of this bitch with the new paint and breaking the back bumper off!!


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

vid please?


----------



## Wicked One (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 25 2007, 10:04 PM~7775553
> *I did some guess measurements and it looks around 84 or 85 in the pic.....Single or double pump ???  Still impressive though. :biggrin:
> Here are more . Almost ready...Start on battery rack and pumps tomorrow
> We used mazda uppers and only extended them 1/2''
> ...


what up ron , great work . what size are these coils and are they more bounce coils. Thanks tim


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

looks like 3ton mbq coils


----------



## first class (Jan 14, 2007)

whats up tim


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 28 2007, 09:49 PM~7794025
> *Only way to fly !!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


tell me how it goes eh, i might come see u this winter if things go well


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HoodRich$$_@May 4 2007, 10:13 PM~7837925
> *Damn OJ, did you go to Rancho Too?!!!
> Ron is fuckin you up, even though he put "Try Gain" It's "Try Again" Fool!!!!
> *


DAMN CHUCK WHO ARE YOU THE FUCKN SPELLING POLICE :uh: HAVEN'T YOU EVER HEARD OF EBONICS..... :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by freaker_@May 5 2007, 08:16 AM~7839085
> *SOMEONE post pics of this bitch with the new paint and breaking the back bumper off!!
> *














ORANGE JUICED


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

IF HE HAD 14S THEN WHAT


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 7 2007, 08:53 PM~7855181
> *IF HE HAD 14S THEN WHAT
> *


TO THE TOP


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

This is her now i can finnaly sleep LOL a ronn answer u fuckin phone (Prick) LOL tHATS Right Black Magic Doing it Bigg Holla :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 8 2007, 06:45 AM~7857340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice paint job, bro a huge difference in appearance... It was real cool meeting you and your fam. Thanks for letting us chill at the pad


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

still no vid?..


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@May 9 2007, 07:06 PM~7870671
> *Nice paint job, bro a huge difference in appearance... It was real cool meeting you and your fam. Thanks for letting us chill at the pad
> *


ANYTIME BROTHER YOU KNOW WHATS UP USO


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

LOL :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BLOCKSTYLE84 (Feb 10, 2004)

:0


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

turned out nice


----------



## KADILAKIN (May 12, 2007)

nice


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

i wanna see it working in action, on video!!! sumone HAS to have vidoe footage...


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

i got vid of all the hoppers just can't get it to upload


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

hey ron i have send ya a pm with the parts i need lmk with shipping cant wait


----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@May 13 2007, 04:34 PM~7894727
> *hey ron i have send ya a pm with the parts i need lmk with shipping cant wait
> *


dude you have said that same shit 1000 times,
YOU NO GET 50 PRICE QUOTE, YOU HURRY UP & BUY MOTHASUCKA


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biglucke_@May 13 2007, 08:32 PM~7896663
> *dude you have said that same shit 1000 times,
> YOU NO GET 50 PRICE QUOTE, YOU HURRY UP & BUY MOTHASUCKA
> *


yeah i say that 1000 times whats your problem with it???


i need my parts bad but ron cant give me a shipping quote for the last few months :uh: i say that from time to time but he never come back with the qoute wha i need!!!

last time he was pm me was end of last month to ask what parts i exactly need to find out the shipping i say it him 1 day later but he never come back the last 2 weeks man :uh: :0 :uh: and i need the fuckin parts sorry but im a lil pissed about the good service from BM what all say

 just to let you know again ron i have the money in hand for month yet so lmk the next days with the fuckin qoute


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@May 14 2007, 09:12 AM~7899435
> *yeah i say that 1000 times whats your problem with it???
> 
> i need my parts bad but ron cant give me a shipping quote for the last few months i say that from time to time but he never come back with the qoute i need bad!!!!
> ...


ON RON'S BEHALF HE DOES NOT INTEND TO BLOW YOU OFF OR MAKE IT SEEM AS IF YOUR BUSINESS IS NOT IMPORTANT BUT THE LAST COUPLE OF MONTHS WE HAVE BEEN GETTING OUR ASSES HANDED TO US AND WE CANT SEEM TO CATCH UP....ALSO IT TAKES ALOT MORE TIME TO GET YOU A QUOTE BECAUSE OF YOUR LOCATION ITS NOT LIKE OTHERS WERE WE CAN GET AN APPROXIMATE WEIGHT AND PUNCH IT INTO THE COMPUTER AND THERE YOU GO....I WILL HOLLA AT RON WHEN I GET TO THE SHOP AND GET BACK TO YOU.....


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@May 14 2007, 09:23 AM~7899501
> *ON RON'S BEHALF HE DOES NOT INTEND TO BLOW YOU OFF OR MAKE IT SEEM AS IF YOUR BUSINESS IS NOT IMPORTANT BUT THE LAST COUPLE OF MONTHS WE HAVE BEEN GETTING OUR ASSES HANDED TO US AND WE CANT SEEM TO CATCH UP....ALSO IT TAKES ALOT MORE TIME TO GET YOU A QUOTE BECAUSE OF YOUR LOCATION ITS NOT LIKE OTHERS WERE WE CAN GET AN APPROXIMATE WEIGHT AND PUNCH IT INTO THE COMPUTER AND THERE YOU GO....I WILL HOLLA AT RON WHEN I GET TO THE SHOP AND GET BACK TO YOU.....
> *


ok sounds good  i only wonder me about 1 thing other homies here in europe (tarun hari etc.)ordered from you and 1 day later they have a qoute and after 2 days the shipmend goes out :0 
thats all i wonder bout!!!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ring em dude speak to jessica or oj n they will sort you out its a nitemare for them to get all your parts together weight them just for a quote on shipping stick with em dude they will see you right ive had loadsa stuff without a problem


----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@May 14 2007, 11:12 AM~7899435
> *yeah i say that 1000 times whats your problem with it???
> 
> just to let you know again ron i have the money in hand for month yet so lmk the next days with the fuckin qoute
> *


fist off you need to calm down homie & not get all but hurt...2nd if you have $$$ in your hand just call jessica, ron, or the homie oj & order the shit.... you should know by now ABOUT how much the shipping will be since your homies got there shit shipped & youve got a few quotes. IT COSTS TO BE THE BOSS,
PATIENCE DANIELSON, its worth the wait!!!


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stevie d+May 14 2007, 03:16 PM~7902024-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha yeah i hope its real worth the wait  

i have a few qoutes from my homies but they normaly ship em with ups or so but i need my stuff shipped with usps its alot cheaper


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@May 14 2007, 09:45 AM~7899600
> *ok sounds good  i only wonder me about 1 thing other homies here in europe (tarun hari etc.)ordered from you and 1 day later they have a qoute and after 2 days the shipmend goes out  :0
> thats all i wonder bout!!!
> *


IF YOU DIDNT WANT IT SHIPPED THROUGH THE POST OFFICE INSTEAD OF UPS LIKE EVERYBODY ELSE WE DEAL WITH YOU WOULD HAVE HAD YOUR QUOTE...ALSO AFTER TALKING TO RON HE TOLD ME WHEN HE WENT TO THE POST OFFICE TO GET A QUOTE THEY TOLD HIM THEY WOULD NOT GIVE A QUOTE W/O BOXES THERE NOT JUST WEIGHTS.....SO UNTIL YOU STOP CHANGING YOUR MIND ON WHAT YOU WANT AND ACTUALLY PLACE THE ORDER WE CANT DO MUCH ELSE.....UNLESS WE SHIP UPS LIKE EVERYONE ELSE BUT IF MY MEMORY SERVES ME CORRECT YOU DIDN'T WANT THAT BECAUSE OF THE COST DIFFERENCE RIGHT!!!!


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@May 14 2007, 05:36 PM~7902957
> *yeah we will see the nxt days  otherwise i give em a call next week or so!!!
> 
> you ship your stuff also with ups or usps?
> ...


CHEAPER IS NOT ALWAYS BETTER OR* FASTER* :0


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@May 15 2007, 08:59 AM~7907610
> *CHEAPER IS NOT ALWAYS BETTER OR FASTER :0
> *



yeah thats maybe true but why i should pay 250€ or mor for shiping when i can have the same for 50$ or so

all my parts the last years are shiped with usps and i never had problem with it!!!


and dont forget i have to pay alot of taxes (19% from the complet price with shiping) here when the parts arrived!!! 

when i order parts for 800$ + maybe 50 shipping i have to pay over 250$ fo taxes (nothing) :uh: thats the shit


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@May 15 2007, 09:18 AM~7907747
> *yeah thats maybe true but why i should pay 250€ or mor for shiping when i can have the same for 50$ or so
> 
> all my parts the last years are shiped with usps and i never had problem with it!!!
> ...


I UNDERSTAND YOUR REASONING BUT SINCE WE DONT USE USPS THAT IS THE REASON FOR THE DELAY IN YOUR QUOTE WHICH IS YOUR COMPLAINT CORRECT?....IN REALITY IT IS MORE THAN COURTIOUS OF US TO EVEN TRY TO GET YOU THAT QUOTE FOR THE SIMPLE FACT THAT MOST PLACES THAT YOU ORDER A PART FROM WILL NOT GO AND EVEN CHECK FOR A PRICE FROM ANOTHER SHIPPING SOURCE.... YOU EITHER USE THE SHIPPING SOURCE THEY USE OR YOU DONT GET THE PART.....SO FOR YOU TO GET ON A TOPIC AND COMPLAIN ABOUT SOMETHING YOU SHOULD BE HAPPY WE ARE EVEN TRYING TO FOR YOU IS JUST WRONG!!!!!!!!


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

whats up OJ


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@May 15 2007, 08:55 AM~7907581
> *IF YOU DIDNT WANT IT SHIPPED THROUGH THE POST OFFICE INSTEAD OF UPS LIKE EVERYBODY ELSE WE DEAL WITH YOU WOULD HAVE HAD YOUR QUOTE...ALSO AFTER TALKING TO RON HE TOLD ME WHEN HE WENT TO THE POST OFFICE TO GET A QUOTE THEY TOLD HIM THEY WOULD NOT GIVE A QUOTE W/O BOXES THERE NOT JUST WEIGHTS.....SO UNTIL YOU STOP CHANGING YOUR MIND ON WHAT YOU WANT AND ACTUALLY PLACE THE ORDER WE CANT DO MUCH ELSE.....UNLESS WE SHIP UPS LIKE EVERYONE ELSE BUT IF MY MEMORY SERVES ME CORRECT YOU DIDN'T WANT THAT BECAUSE OF THE COST DIFFERENCE RIGHT!!!!
> *


i dont change my mind oj  i need the parts i send ya in a pm in a few minutes to 100%

for me are both shiping methods ok @ the moment but i would prefer usps  you know it


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Even if it cost more in shipping think about the QUALITY you are getting from these people. They are all good people and try their best to work with everybody


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i get all my stuff shipped ups this is how i do it i ring jess or oj say i need these parts ,they say ok that will be $xxxxxx i say cool how much for shipping they say were not sure untill we get it all together so i say cool heres the credit card number let me know when they are shipped ,i add my bit on and charge the customer when it getts here which is usualy about 7-14days n weve never had a problem ,fuk all that trying to save a few pence if ya want the stuff you gotta pay for it its not there fault we get our asses rapped by import n customs tax n shit


----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

I know how to solve this problem..................


MOVE to Vegas................ :roflmao:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stevie d+May 15 2007, 02:07 PM~7909712-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 haha yeah maybe :biggrin:  would be cool fo sure


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@May 15 2007, 03:41 PM~7910359
> *ok cool    but 200$ more(for nothin) are not a few pennys i can buy a hole 90`s frontend for it just to remember or alot of other parts :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> haha yeah maybe  :biggrin:    would be cool fo sure
> *


JUST CURIOUS IN GERMANY THEY DONT HAVE A DITRIBUTOR OF ANY KIND OF HYDRUALICS OR IS IT THAT YOU JUST WANNA RUN THE BEST IN YOUR VEHICLE


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 28 2007, 07:42 PM~7793696
> *It's done and rite on time.....3 weeks from start to finish....a few hours each nite after we closed :biggrin:  this is the set-up
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGjyRjd1_jQ
WHAT IT DO BABEYYYYYYYYYYYYYY YOU ALREADY KNOW VEEEEEEEEEEEEEGAS STYLE


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Post a vid..... :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@May 15 2007, 03:41 PM~7910359
> *ok cool    but 200$ more(for nothin) are not a few pennys i can buy a hole 90`s frontend for it just to remember or alot of other parts :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> haha yeah maybe  :biggrin:    would be cool fo sure
> *



I'm just not going to say anything any more. :ugh:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

yes saving some $$ is nice but are you gonna pay for ron or jessica's time to get different quotes from the other shipping companys,???

your main concern was to save some money at your end, but you are forgeting about there end,


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@May 15 2007, 10:47 PM~7913394
> *I'm just not going to say anything any more.  :ugh:
> *


RICKY BOBBY WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Im m not commenting anymore to this guy, I already suggested on just shipping on UPS but he wants to save the $$$$ and ship through regular mail , so we have to box everything up take it to the post office then come back to the shop send him a E-mail with the cost of parts and shipping , wait for a response and credit card #, run the card then go back to the post office and wait another 30minutes in line , then hope he gets it all. and not to mention He might want to pull that Canadain Trick on us for the declared amount like Milkweed :twak:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1+May 15 2007, 05:03 PM~7910860-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stop talkin shit like this im only a customer what need parts for month yet and im a lil pissed about the long wait over 3 months and no news like ron say from time to time thats all


but fuck it :0 ship the shit out with the fuckin ups u use cant wait longer yet its ok your the winner :0 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@May 15 2007, 08:18 AM~7907747
> *yeah thats maybe true but why i should pay 250€ or mor for shiping when i can have the same for 50$ or so
> 
> all my parts the last years are shiped with usps and i never had problem with it!!!
> ...


ask if they would accept your shipping label 
i buy stuff and fax the sellers a shipping label from DHL 
all they have to do is email you or call you and tell you that the package is ready, 
call 1800-call-dhl and schedule a pick up before 2:00pm at that location and they will pick it up 
this way you get no excuses (no offence) 
this way they dont have to worry or go out of there way 
just box it up attach the label and its ready to roll :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@May 16 2007, 12:23 PM~7916966
> *ask if they would accept your shipping label
> i buy stuff and fax the sellers a shipping label from DHL
> all they have to do is email you or call you and tell you that the package is ready,
> ...



hmm sounds good thanks


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

:0


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

sup ron or o.j? still waiting for an answer for ups shipping :0 :scrutinize: :happysad:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@May 15 2007, 11:20 PM~7913560
> *Im m not commenting anymore to this guy, I already suggested on just shipping on UPS but he wants to save the $$$$ and ship through regular mail , so we have to box everything up take it to the post office then come back to the shop send him a E-mail with the cost of parts and shipping , wait for a response and credit card #, run the card then go back to the post office and wait another 30minutes in line , then hope he gets it all. and not to mention He might want to pull that Canadain Trick on us for the declared amount  like Milkweed :twak:
> *



what trick theres a trick, i get all my parts shipped to blaine WA nice and easy for you guys/girls

rick :buttkick: me "hey rick is that a shiny nickle over there"


----------



## caliswangin916 (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@May 16 2007, 08:52 AM~7915885
> *but  fuck it  :0 ship the shit out with the fuckin ups u use cant wait longer yet its ok your the winner :0  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha. the darkside owns you. :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@May 17 2007, 04:01 PM~7925937
> *what trick  theres a trick,  i get all my parts shipped to blaine WA  nice and easy for you guys/girls
> 
> rick :buttkick:  me "hey rick is that a shiny nickle over there"
> *


 :machinegun: 

I know where your parts go, should be there by Tuesday, by the way i put regular retail on your invoiceand prce tags on all the parts so have fun getting home with them :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

(FTP)BACK TO LIFE :biggrin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-_1ZDRYBQw
PART 1 OF ORANGE COVE HOPP OFF :0 :0 :0


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@May 17 2007, 11:13 PM~7928561
> *:machinegun:
> 
> I know where your parts go, should be there by Tuesday, by the way i put regular retail on your invoiceand prce tags on all the parts so have fun getting home with them  :biggrin:
> *



damn thats cold...

:biggrin:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@May 18 2007, 12:44 AM~7928679
> *(FTP)BACK TO LIFE :biggrin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-_1ZDRYBQw
> PART 1 OF ORANGE COVE HOPP OFF :0  :0  :0
> *



uh..the truck that all the fuss is about wasnt on that clip was it..? :uh:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caliswangin916_@May 17 2007, 04:31 PM~7926115
> *hahaha. the darkside owns you. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

vids

vid links


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@May 19 2007, 12:07 AM~7934896
> *vids
> 
> vid links
> *


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

still waitin for a ups qoute from o.j or ron!?!


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@May 19 2007, 11:41 AM~7936725
> *still waitin for a ups qoute from o.j or ron!?!
> *


 :uh: It may be hard for you to believe, but they do have a business to run with a lot of clientele calling and in person... Obviously they gotta take care of the people at the shop and on the phone first... From what I've seen they have already tried to take care of you, but you don't want to compromise :uh: 

I'm sure they will get back to you when the shop and the phone lines clear up


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@May 19 2007, 12:44 PM~7936730
> *:uh:  It may be hard for you to believe, but they do have a business to run with a lot of clientele calling and in person... Obviously they gotta take care of the people at the shop and on the phone first... From what I've seen they have already tried to take care of you, but you don't want to compromise  :uh:
> 
> I'm sure they will get back to you when the shop and the phone lines clear up
> *


hmm yeah i hope!!!
no its not hard to believe but im waitin over month yet and my compromise is they can ship my shit out with the  real high prices from ups!!!!


and he also say to me when i ship my shit out like all customers doin it  :biggrin: he can give me a priceqoute real easy and quick!!!

but where is my qoute the last days!!!

i only make all these stress :uh: because i have the time sittin in my neck for month yet and all the meetings start here and my car is not ready for the season :0   thats only why i need it bad

and BM knows it  

i realy hope ron,o.j come back to me the next week with real good news to make all happy and bring the deal to a good end  :biggrin:  me too :0  :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ring em n talk to them i rang them last night with a few probs were having with a dump oj hooked me up with a few insider tips n ordered a new part being shipped out tuesday next week its that easy


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

hey steve B why dont you hook homeboy up your a distributor right?

alot closer to germany then hte states is...


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@May 18 2007, 01:09 AM~7928876
> *uh..the truck that all the fuss is about wasnt on that clip was it..? :uh:
> *



yes the orange one that said orange juiced on the side. believe me i seen the video before it was delivered to the customer and that bitch made me look straight up


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@May 19 2007, 03:54 PM~7937363
> *hey steve B  why dont you hook homeboy up your a distributor right?
> 
> alot closer to germany then hte states is...
> *


i could do but youve then got double the postage once to me and once from me to germany


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 19 2007, 04:55 PM~7937367
> *yes the orange one that said orange juiced on the side. believe me i seen the video before it was delivered to the customer and that bitch made me look straight up
> *


SSSSHHHhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@May 17 2007, 03:45 PM~7925341
> *sup ron or o.j? still waiting for an answer for ups shipping :0  :scrutinize:  :happysad:
> *


O.j is on it rite now.... andwe can gety you something by friday...I'm leaving for L.A in the morning and wont be back til friday.... :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 23 2007, 12:11 AM~7960810
> *O.j is on it rite now.... andwe can gety you something by friday...I'm leaving for L.A in the morning and wont be back til friday.... :biggrin:
> *


Cabron you should of told me are u coming with a trailer LOL :biggrin: well holla back


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 23 2007, 12:11 AM~7960810
> *O.j is on it rite now.... andwe can gety you something by friday...I'm leaving for L.A in the morning and wont be back til friday.... :biggrin:
> *


ok its all good but dont forget it when your back  :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 23 2007, 03:23 PM~7964997
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dam they nice me want


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 23 2007, 03:31 PM~7965061
> *dam they nice me want
> 
> *


i know uh


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 23 2007, 03:23 PM~7964997
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



send some my way, gotta make sure the bearing can handle the cold canada weather! :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@May 24 2007, 01:50 AM~7968221
> *send some my way, gotta make sure the bearing can handle the cold canada weather! :biggrin:
> *


aint cold no more ..you fuckin lier....hahahah


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 23 2007, 12:11 AM~7960810
> *O.j is on it rite now.... andwe can gety you something by friday...I'm leaving for L.A in the morning and wont be back til friday.... :biggrin:
> *



its sunday not friday :biggrin: :0


----------



## juiced benz (Jun 29, 2006)

Great work there guys. Ive never had any problems with bm,great company!Stevie d hooks me up then it arrives at my door,got loads of shiny bits sitting in my room waiting to go on the car,lol.Only problem we got is paying import taxes and stuff but cant do much about that. Cant wait til we get out to vegas for the super show and chill with you guys.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 26 2007, 11:22 PM~7986408
> *aint cold no more ..you fuckin lier....hahahah
> *


its still cold over here il put em to the cold test for ya if ya want ,just bolt em to a pair of piston pumps 1st tho before ya send em hahaha


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

SAN DIEGO HERE THE FUCK WE COME :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 26 2007, 11:22 PM~7986408
> *aint cold no more ..you fuckin lier....hahahah
> *



IF i turn the AC up it can be! :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

sup ron?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Jun 1 2007, 02:49 AM~8021173
> *IF i turn the AC up it can be!  :biggrin:
> *


silly bacon boy


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

hey ron sup with the shit i need :uh:


----------



## crackerlac (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Jun 3 2007, 11:36 AM~8032917
> *hey ron sup with the shit i need :uh:
> *


relax bro, Ron's in san diego for a show. He'll be back at the shop tuesday.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crackerlac_@Jun 3 2007, 05:23 PM~8034410
> *relax bro, Ron's in san diego for a show. He'll be back at the shop tuesday.
> *


ok :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crackerlac_@Jun 3 2007, 06:23 PM~8034410
> *relax bro, Ron's in san diego for a show. He'll be back at the shop tuesday.
> *



seriously, :uh: :uh: talk about impatient.........


----------



## enrique650 (Feb 6, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

STREET SWEEPAZ isuzu did 91 inches i believe i seen it in person your orange juiced will do 120 plus huh, that looks real nice ron, gald you guys built something like that and showed pictures now lets see the video of it serving all


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jun 5 2007, 12:33 AM~8043779
> *STREET SWEEPAZ isuzu did 91 inches i believe i seen it in person your orange juiced will do 120 plus huh, that looks real nice ron, gald you guys built something like that and showed pictures now lets see the video of it serving all
> *


 :nicoderm: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :no: :nosad: :yes: :nosad: :yessad: :banghead:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crackerlac_@Jun 3 2007, 05:23 PM~8034410
> *relax bro, Ron's in san diego for a show. He'll be back at the shop tuesday.
> *


     :0 :tears: :loco: :nosad:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

:dunno: :uh:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

still waitin :0 :dunno:


----------



## crackerlac (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Jun 8 2007, 08:31 AM~8065611
> *still waitin :0  :dunno:
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

AWESOME work!


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

whats up :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Jun 8 2007, 07:31 AM~8065611
> *still waitin :0  :dunno:
> *


Whats wrong with this guy.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Jun 8 2007, 08:31 AM~8065611
> *still waitin :0  :dunno:
> *


maybe they just don't like you!!! :cheesy: 
or you just bug the shit out of them on here.
ron is always busy for most people. just call over there and get a hold of O.J. he'll get you all squared away!


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie+Jun 8 2007, 12:43 PM~8067060-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i dont think so :biggrin: 

i goin contact with oj


----------



## crackerlac (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Jun 9 2007, 02:42 AM~8070780
> *nothin bro  :0 i only waitin for months yet to get my parts :biggrin: thats the prob :biggrin: hahahah
> i dont think so :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :buttkick: Seriously, do that... cuz this aint the place to be trippin over orders and shit. stop posting and start calling. It's not like they jump up on lil and check this exact thread every hour for orders. Just call em....plus you're tiring the rest of us... :twak:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 21 2007, 04:00 AM~7741167
> *Shit....Land is cheaper here...and they do come here. Plus ,we are booked for 6 weeks rite now...But ,thanks :biggrin:
> 
> Here pinky's rear suspension. We did this 4 years ago for 32 tele-scopics
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Jun 9 2007, 10:30 AM~8071754
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


this is where i got the idea for my rear end on my hopper and it worked great :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 22 2007, 09:08 PM~8158713
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


why is it the shortest vato within 100 miles always seems to be on the stick :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Lil Truck was working today, on the tail gate hard in 4 hits


----------



## magicmike (May 30, 2007)

how many inches?


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 23 2007, 12:01 AM~8159577
> *
> *










:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 23 2007, 01:06 AM~8159939
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hey that's ME in Costa Mesa CA. :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

GOOD TO SEE BRINGING O.J HOME NEXT WEEK :yes:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 23 2007, 01:06 AM~8159939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats with those funny liscense plates????


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

himbone- u put the shortest man on the stick cuz he cant hold onto the steering wheel lol


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jun 23 2007, 07:34 PM~8163443
> *whats with those funny liscense plates????
> *


Dont you mean that damn STICKER :uh: LOL CHIPPER putting it down for the WA


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 23 2007, 09:25 PM~8163896
> *Dont you mean that damn STICKER :uh: LOL CHIPPER putting it down for the WA
> *


i would expect a StreetStars sticker being from the 509 and all


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Nick never gave me one, plus OG gave me free dvd's to if I let him put the sticker on. Don't trip guys I'm working my way up to a Truccha sticker !!!


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OslfgVN93pM


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 26 2007, 06:30 PM~8182760
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OslfgVN93pM
> *


SUP RON..............LOOKS GOOD DOGG................WHEN U HEADIN 2 L.A.??


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 26 2007, 07:41 PM~8182837
> *SUP RON..............LOOKS GOOD DOGG................WHEN U HEADIN 2 L.A.??
> *


Maybe next week.....hit me up again on my cell....I lost your number :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 26 2007, 06:43 PM~8182856
> *Maybe next week.....hit me up again on my cell....I lost your number :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 26 2007, 06:30 PM~8182760
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OslfgVN93pM
> *


looks good! bye the way it hits you could problay sqeeze a few more inches out of it!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 26 2007, 06:30 PM~8182760
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OslfgVN93pM
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :worship: :worship: :worship: :tears: I MISS O.J :roflmao: :roflmao:THE TRUCK TOO :0


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 26 2007, 07:30 PM~8182760
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OslfgVN93pM
> *



been waitin for that since the topic started..


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 26 2007, 11:22 PM~8184814
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:SOME DAY ILL BE G LIKE THAT :uh:
> *


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

dont need to build a hopper to be a g, im fine where i stand


----------



## magicmike (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 26 2007, 06:43 PM~8182856
> *Maybe next week.....hit me up again on my cell....I lost your number :biggrin:
> *





Looks around 98 inches. Am I right mr black magic?


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 26 2007, 07:30 PM~8182760
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OslfgVN93pM
> *



Damn them pro hopper parts are workin great ron!  Mach em up! 
Peace dawg!\
Team Pro hopper - Las Vegas


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 28 2007, 08:11 PM~8197639
> *Damn them pro hopper parts are workin great ron!     Mach em up!
> Peace dawg!\
> Team Pro hopper - Las Vegas
> *


We painted them pink so ***** like you would reconize them !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
aint no pro doinker shit in it :0 ......Mach 3's are china aint they....they would break at a 90'' ...Rancho 6500's.....Going back ol'school. :biggrin:


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

Yup!


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 28 2007, 09:08 PM~8198627
> *We painted them pink so ***** like you would reconize them !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> aint no pro doinker shit in it  :0 ......Mach 3's are china aint they....they would break at a 90''  ...Rancho 6500's.....Going back ol'school. :biggrin:
> *



6500's thats what i'm talking bout


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 28 2007, 10:08 PM~8198627
> *We painted them pink so ***** like you would reconize them !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> aint no pro doinker shit in it  :0 ......Mach 3's are china aint they....they would break at a 90''  ...Rancho 6500's.....Going back ol'school. :biggrin:
> *




Its koo ron . Just pickin on ya. :biggrin: 
I just dont understand why you would paint your product to look like pro hopper parts.  Just put a pro hopper logo!!!!!!!! If I make it to vegas I got a custom made shirt for ya ron !  And remember it aint magic! G force works.


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 29 2007, 08:59 AM~8201309
> *Its koo ron . Just pickin on ya.  :biggrin:
> I just dont understand why you would paint your product to look like pro hopper parts.   Just put a pro hopper logo!!!!!!!!  If I make it to vegas I got a custom made shirt for ya ron !    And remember it aint magic!  G force works.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

hatorade :0 :0


----------



## magicmike (May 30, 2007)

i can see the pro hopper g coils in the orange hopper . so it means black magic is prohopper im confussed


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

GAY FORCE :roflmao: THATS WHAT THE G IS FOR


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Jun 29 2007, 04:52 PM~8204128
> *GAY FORCE  :roflmao: THATS WHAT THE G IS FOR
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by magicmike_@Jun 29 2007, 01:48 PM~8203747
> *i can see the pro hopper g coils in the orange hopper . so it means black magic is prohopper  im confussed
> *


Read Rons post. RANCHO coils


----------



## magicmike (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Jun 29 2007, 04:26 PM~8204394
> *Read Rons post. RANCHO coils
> *



i dont think they can be ranchos because my older bro had them and they were real thin. and for black magic to paint them pinkk then say they are ranchos doesnt make cents to me


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by magicmike_@Jun 29 2007, 05:29 PM~8204432
> *i dont think they can be ranchos because my older bro had them and they were real thin. and for black magic to paint them pinkk then say they are ranchos doesnt make cents to me
> *


Cause Pink aint just for pussy's :biggrin: Inside joke, you'd have to be here to understand


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Put some 14's and doing da damn thing :0 
"http://www.youtube.com/v/xvJDS1X2Snk"


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:0 


It just keeps getting better !!!!


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 29 2007, 10:07 PM~8206312
> *:0
> It just keeps getting better !!!!
> *


O YA


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 29 2007, 08:24 PM~8205752
> *Put some 14's and doing da damn thing  :0
> "http://www.youtube.com/v/xvJDS1X2Snk"
> *


super nice!!!

checkur pm's ron


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 29 2007, 09:24 PM~8205752
> *Put some 14's and doing da damn thing  :0
> "http://www.youtube.com/v/xvJDS1X2Snk"
> *


HEY RON JUST LET THE CHEERLEADER GILBERT TALK HIS SHIT BECAUSE IM FROM FORT WORTH AND LET ME TELL YOU THAT I DONT SEE HIS CAR'S ON ANY TRUUCHA OR ROLLIN VIDEO, PLUS HE JUST DOESN'T HAVE THE SKILLS TO PUT HIS SHOP ON THE MAP LIKE "BLACKMAGIC".. :biggrin: :biggrin: IM JUST TRIED OF HEARIN HIS BITCH ASS CRY BECAUSE HE DOESN'T HAVE HIS NAME STAMP ON THE PRODUCT HE WORKS WITH AND YOU DO!!!! LET THA BITCH TALK AND MAYBE HIS MOUTH MIGHT WILL BE EATIN THA ASPHALT FROM YOUR BACK BUMPER AFTER YOU SERV HIS ASS.. BLACKMAGIC ALL THA WAY BECAUSE I CAN ALWAY DEPEND RON,JESS,O.J, AND RICK THEY ARE TRUE LOWRIDER NOT LIKE US OF A POST IMPORTS AND ONLY 2-3 LOWRIDERS. :uh: :uh: SO IF YOU NEED ANYTHING "GILBERT" MAYBE SOME ADVISE DONT BE SCARED TO PICK UP THE PHONE AND CALL BLACKMAGIC MAYBE THEY CAN HELP YOU WITH YOUR PROBLEMS!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

















DID I MENTION THAT ITS BLACKMAGIC ALL THA WAY...
"SKIE THA LIMIT" IF YOU WHAT I MEAN..


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jun 30 2007, 10:03 AM~8207920
> *HEY RON JUST LET THE CHEERLEADER GILBERT TALK HIS SHIT BECAUSE IM FROM FORT WORTH AND LET ME TELL YOU THAT I DONT SEE HIS CAR'S ON ANY TRUUCHA OR ROLLIN VIDEO, PLUS HE JUST DOESN'T HAVE THE SKILLS TO PUT HIS SHOP ON THE MAP LIKE "BLACKMAGIC".. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  IM JUST TRIED OF HEARIN HIS BITCH ASS CRY BECAUSE HE DOESN'T HAVE HIS NAME STAMP ON THE PRODUCT HE WORKS WITH AND YOU DO!!!! LET THA BITCH TALK AND MAYBE HIS MOUTH MIGHT WILL BE EATIN THA ASPHALT FROM YOUR BACK BUMPER AFTER YOU SERV HIS ASS.. BLACKMAGIC ALL THA WAY BECAUSE I CAN ALWAY DEPEND RON,JESS,O.J, AND RICK THEY ARE TRUE LOWRIDER NOT LIKE US OF A POST IMPORTS AND ONLY 2-3 LOWRIDERS. :uh:  :uh: SO IF YOU NEED ANYTHING "GILBERT" MAYBE SOME ADVISE DONT BE SCARED TO PICK UP THE PHONE AND CALL BLACKMAGIC MAYBE THEY CAN HELP YOU WITH YOUR PROBLEMS!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


















Aw man dont be mad , Ron is kool people . I give him props cuz he holds it down and knows his shit . But most of all I give him the respect he deserves becuase he does it with Pro Hopper in his rides . And ron has the balls to tape it or show it @ the shows. Think about it for a sec ... If he was tryin to hide it im sure he would paint everything black right? But NO ron doesnt do that because he mans up and does the damn thing . Rons kool in my book . Im not hating at all . 
Plus them videos your talkin bout are kool , Im in a few also . But how many texas hoppers you actually see in them? Yet most world records are from this side of the states rather than california . Most world record holders are in texas . Then you say I dont have the skills to put my shop on the map. LoL- Been there done that and on Prime time TV (only shop in the world for hopping on abc ). 
Then you say I cant put my name on my pumps. Well I dont care if a picture of my face is on the pumps . My pumps say Pro Hopper . Thats all I need . 
Props out to ron and black magic . Not mad at ya . :biggrin:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 30 2007, 11:02 AM~8208227
> *Aw man dont be mad , Ron is kool people . I give him props cuz he holds it down and knows his shit . But most of all I give him the respect he deserves becuase he does it with Pro Hopper in his rides . And ron has the balls to tape it or show it @ the shows. Think about it for a sec ... If he was tryin to hide it im sure he would paint everything black right? But NO ron doesnt do that because he mans up and does the damn thing . Rons kool in my book . Im not hating at all .
> Plus them videos your talkin bout are kool , Im in a few also . But how many texas hoppers you actually see in them? Yet most world records are from this side of the states rather than california . Most world record holders are in texas . Then you say I dont have the skills to put my shop on the map. LoL- Been there done that and on Prime time TV (only shop in the world for hopping on abc ).
> Then you say I cant put my name on my pumps. Well I dont care if a picture of my face is on the pumps . My pumps say Pro Hopper . Thats all I need .
> ...


WELL HOMIE IF THAT THE DEAL THAN WHY DONT YOU JUST THREAD ON SOMETHING ELSE BESIDE RON BECAUSE I LIKE YALL BOTH BUT EVERYTIME I CHECK OUT A POST ALL I READ IS BULL FUCKIN SHIT WHERE THE PROS ARE HATIN ON ONE ANOTHER,WELL ME AND OTHER FANS OF YOUR CARS, WELL JUST GET PISSED OFF BECAUSE WE ARE SUPPOSE TO BE A FAMILY AND NOT HATERS BUT I MAY BE TAKIN IT TO SERIOUS BUT IM NOT HERE TO HATE BUT ARE JUST HERE TO LEARN SOME THINGS FROM THE PROS.... NO DISRESPECT GILBERT AND RON BUT THIS SHIT TALKIN GOT TO STOP!!!!! RON DOIN THA DAMN THING OUT WEST WHICH ARE DAMN GOOD PEOPLE BECAUSE THEY HAVE BEEN HELP ME OUT FOR A WHILE AND GILBERT YOU JUST KEEP YOUR SHOP ON TOP HOMIE AND BRING YOUR CARS UP NORTH BECAUSE APPRENTLY NOBODY HERE IN FUNKY TOWN THAT I KNOW OFF PUTS IT DOWN LIKE YOU DO ON SAN ANTON VATO... 
"SKIES THA LIMIT" BECAUSE SOME OF US DONT HAVE THE MONEY AND TIME YALL DO... LOWRIDING ALL THA WAY AND TILL THE END :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 30 2007, 11:47 AM~8208451
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Damn GILBERT I KNEW YOU WERE A GOOD GUY HOMIE NOW LET GET SWITCH CRAZY VATO..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 O.J ALL DAY THE TRUCK IS HOME AND RIPPN THEM STREETS UP FIRST NIGHT HOME TORE IT UP IN FRONT OF A HIGHWAY PATROL  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OslfgVN93pM


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 5 2007, 09:47 PM~8244142
> *:0  :0  :0 O.J ALL DAY THE TRUCK IS HOME AND RIPPN THEM STREETS UP FIRST NIGHT HOME TORE IT UP IN FRONT OF A HIGHWAY PATROL
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OslfgVN93pM
> *


Awww...Shit I thought there would be some new video...... :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 5 2007, 11:32 PM~8245450
> *Awww...Shit I thought there would be some new video...... :biggrin:
> *


COMING RIGHT UP RONNY TRYING TO LEARN THIS UPLOADING ISH TIME TO MAKE SOME HOUSE CALLS :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## crackerlac (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 5 2007, 08:47 PM~8244142
> *:0  :0  :0 O.J ALL DAY THE TRUCK IS HOME AND RIPPN THEM STREETS UP FIRST NIGHT HOME TORE IT UP IN FRONT OF A HIGHWAY PATROL
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OslfgVN93pM
> *


SHEEEEIIITTTTTT!!!! Good lookin guys, FUCK!!! Thats shit was over OJ's head in 2.5!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 7 2007, 11:30 AM~8254188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whatcha know about that ?


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 7 2007, 11:32 AM~8254197
> *whatcha know about that ?
> *


ouch what up ryders


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 7 2007, 11:39 AM~8254234
> *ouch what up ryders
> *


wass up? juss saying wass up to everyone!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 7 2007, 11:41 AM~8254239
> *wass up? juss saying wass up to everyone!
> *


koo koo you going to nationals this year holla back


----------



## magicmike (May 30, 2007)

did thatorange hoper truk go to denver?


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by magicmike_@Jul 7 2007, 06:58 PM~8256254
> *did thatorange  hoper truk go to denver?
> *


 :no:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

all of you radical hoppers shoul come up north to the king of the switch event in hillsboro oregon,,lots of fun and some cash to give out!!check topic in tha shows and events ,,wus up uce family!!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jun 30 2007, 09:03 AM~8207920
> *HEY RON JUST LET THE CHEERLEADER GILBERT TALK HIS SHIT BECAUSE IM FROM FORT WORTH AND LET ME TELL YOU THAT I DONT SEE HIS CAR'S ON ANY TRUUCHA OR ROLLIN VIDEO, PLUS HE JUST DOESN'T HAVE THE SKILLS TO PUT HIS SHOP ON THE MAP LIKE "BLACKMAGIC".. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  IM JUST TRIED OF HEARIN HIS BITCH ASS CRY BECAUSE HE DOESN'T HAVE HIS NAME STAMP ON THE PRODUCT HE WORKS WITH AND YOU DO!!!! LET THA BITCH TALK AND MAYBE HIS MOUTH MIGHT WILL BE EATIN THA ASPHALT FROM YOUR BACK BUMPER AFTER YOU SERV HIS ASS.. BLACKMAGIC ALL THA WAY BECAUSE I CAN ALWAY DEPEND RON,JESS,O.J, AND RICK THEY ARE TRUE LOWRIDER NOT LIKE US OF A POST IMPORTS AND ONLY 2-3 LOWRIDERS. :uh:  :uh: SO IF YOU NEED ANYTHING "GILBERT" MAYBE SOME ADVISE DONT BE SCARED TO PICK UP THE PHONE AND CALL BLACKMAGIC MAYBE THEY CAN HELP YOU WITH YOUR PROBLEMS!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HEY RON,,BRING THAT HOPPER TO THE KING OF THE SWITCH EVENT HOMIE,,WE WOULD BE HAPPY TO SEE OUT OF STSTE HOPPERS AT THIS SHOW!! :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 5 2007, 08:47 PM~8244142
> *:0  :0  :0 O.J ALL DAY THE TRUCK IS HOME AND RIPPN THEM STREETS UP FIRST NIGHT HOME TORE IT UP IN FRONT OF A HIGHWAY PATROL
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OslfgVN93pM
> *


yeah it did it was kinda crazy he seen me hitting the switch and just left LOL he probably had a call!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 8 2007, 09:39 PM~8262860
> *all of you radical hoppers shoul come up north to the king of the switch event in hillsboro oregon,,lots of fun and some cash to give out!!check topic in tha shows and events ,,wus up uce family!!
> *


WUS SUP BIGG DOGG WE WILL SEE  AND MAYBE WE CAN ALL MEET UP IN VEGAS SOON TAMBIEN :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Should've brought it to Denver and got some of that first place moneys.....We'll see ya soon , get it ready for San Mateo, boys :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

u gonna bring it to southern showdown???


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jul 11 2007, 01:14 AM~8281295
> *:biggrin:
> *


wheres my videos succa :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 21 2007, 04:44 AM~7741150
> *Now , we get to the rear suspension...We did reverse 4-link from hell....Want to make this mutha fucker do big inches :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 awwww shit !!!!!!!!!!!!!! your at it again. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 10 2007, 07:37 PM~8279014
> *Should've brought it to Denver and got some of that first place moneys.....We'll see ya soon , get it ready for San Mateo, boys :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :nicoderm:  :yes:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 16 2007, 02:44 PM~8320227
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :nicoderm:    :yes:
> *


You see the records been bumped to 96''....Need to go represent fool. :biggrin: 
get'em into da hundreds


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

nice shit ron


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 16 2007, 03:19 PM~8320938
> *You see the records been bumped to 96''....Need to go represent fool. :biggrin:
> get'em into da hundreds
> *


  THATS IT SAN MATEO HERE WE COME  :yes: :yes: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 16 2007, 04:19 PM~8320938
> *You see the records been bumped to 96''....Need to go represent fool. :biggrin:
> get'em into da hundreds
> *



You makin it to houston ron?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jul 17 2007, 07:46 PM~8331334
> *You makin it to houston ron?
> *


Yep.....So get ready  Cars are already in Texas as of monday :cheesy:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 17 2007, 06:47 PM~8331349
> *Yep.....So get ready  Cars are already in Texas as of monday :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 17 2007, 07:47 PM~8331349
> *Yep.....So get ready  Cars are already in Texas as of monday :cheesy:
> *



Damn overnight shipping!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jul 17 2007, 08:57 PM~8332148
> *Damn overnight shipping!
> *


UPS had a good deal on bulk freight :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 17 2007, 08:45 PM~8332649
> *UPS had a good deal on bulk freight :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

WELL ITS ON FIRST SHOWING IN FRESNO THIS WEEKEND BATT FULL CHARGE ITS ON WILL POST UP PICS AFTER :0 :0 :0 HERE WE GO RONNY :biggrin:


----------



## TX REGULATER (Jan 28, 2007)

take it to austin tx sunday to heat wave yall have a better sell of the product1 holla ron im pushin black magic


----------



## TX REGULATER (Jan 28, 2007)

take it to austin tx sunday to heat wave yall have a better sell of the product1 holla ron im pushin black magic :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TX REGULATER_@Jul 19 2007, 07:19 PM~8349120
> *take it to austin tx sunday to heat wave  yall have a better sell of the product1 holla ron im pushin black magic :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



I thought that Royal Touch Car Club was loyal to CCE. :dunno:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 20 2007, 12:51 PM~8354180
> *I thought that Royal Touch Car Club was loyal to CCE.  :dunno:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:UHHHHHHHH BLACK MAGIC :0


----------



## TX REGULATER (Jan 28, 2007)

I was loyal to cce but u know about them "power moves" uffin: uffin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TX REGULATER_@Jul 20 2007, 05:18 PM~8355696
> *I was loyal to cce but u know about them "power moves"  uffin:  uffin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



 :biggrin: Friendly competition is good , are you bringing your hopper to LRM on Sunday.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TX REGULATER_@Jul 20 2007, 06:18 PM~8355696
> *I was loyal to cce but u know about them "power moves"  uffin:  uffin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Key words.....Good lookin out :biggrin:


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

What it do taco meat haha sup ron.


----------



## TX REGULATER (Jan 28, 2007)

got my order in today looks good and if its like the rest of ur parts im happy how many batterys should i run in a s 10 single piston ders 12batts in truck? thanks everyone in vegas black magic was and still putting down on the streets :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TX REGULATER (Jan 28, 2007)

is it a myth or is it true u have run a check on return


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TX REGULATER_@Jul 25 2007, 06:48 PM~8391281
> *is it a myth or is it true u have run a check on return
> *


i never did on my double gate piston set up


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 21 2007, 05:21 PM~8360391
> *Key words.....Good lookin out :biggrin:
> *


POWER MOVE, :roflmao:


----------



## TX REGULATER (Jan 28, 2007)

hey on dat single truck hopper of yall is that a half inch y block


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 26 2007, 04:03 PM~8398522
> *POWER MOVE,  :roflmao:
> *


I tought you'd get a kick out of that :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

i run a check vavle on my return line on my piston pump to keep from the pump pushing fluid up my return line to the dump.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TX REGULATER_@Jul 25 2007, 07:48 PM~8391281
> *is it a myth or is it true u have run a check on return
> *



the 6 hoppers we have dont have checks on the returns


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 26 2007, 09:50 PM~8402288
> *I tought you'd get a kick out of that :biggrin:
> *


It's all good Ron. MARZOCCHI only the best!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Jul 27 2007, 06:32 AM~8403986
> *the 6 hoppers we have dont have checks on the returns
> *


Are they piston or reg pumps


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 27 2007, 10:59 AM~8405334
> *It's all good Ron. MARZOCCHI only the best!
> *


You know aqll the smart guys use them :biggrin: ...So what are u runnin :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 20 2007, 01:51 PM~8354180
> *I thought that Royal Touch Car Club was loyal to CCE.  :dunno:
> *



I am!!! CCE piston goin in the lac!!!! :biggrin: but Jesus is my boy!!!! he got a mixture of hydraulic companies in his piston pump.....and it does just fine!!!

I ain't hatin...ron got some nice shit...but i've been down with CCE for a long time now....been good to me.....to each his own!!!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 19 2007, 05:04 PM~8348092
> *WELL ITS ON FIRST SHOWING IN FRESNO THIS WEEKEND BATT FULL CHARGE ITS ON WILL POST UP PICS AFTER  :0  :0  :0 HERE WE GO RONNY  :biggrin:
> *


wheres the pics? how did you guys deewwwwww


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

hey ron are you still selling the wicked series pumps ?i just dont see any thing about them ion your site


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 28 2007, 07:26 AM~8412540
> *wheres the pics? how did you guys deewwwwww
> *



from what i heard all day they cancelled the hop only two hoppers showed up a regal and OJ. not sure if OJ hopped for exibition.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CLOWNINWAYZ_@Jul 28 2007, 09:17 AM~8412722
> *hey ron are you still selling the wicked series pumps ?i just dont see any thing about them ion your site
> *


Are you meaning the ol' school style pumps


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

Whats up whats up its been awile since ive been on dis SHHHHt LOL yeah O.J is hanging in there not going down with out a fight want to qualify already to get it ready for LV well l8ers till next time :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

yes sir them are the pumps im intrested in/old school look/can you pm me some information..


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

:nicoderm: :tears: O.J WENT HOME TO VISIT O.J HOPE TO SEE HER BACK HOME SOON :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 7 2007, 10:44 PM~8500355
> *:nicoderm: :tears: O.J WENT HOME TO VISIT O.J HOPE TO SEE HER BACK HOME SOON  :biggrin:
> *


ITS OK SHE BE BACK
LOL


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 28 2007, 10:45 AM~8413504
> *from what i heard all day they cancelled the hop only two hoppers showed up a regal and OJ. not sure if OJ hopped for exibition.
> *


Yeah they did exibition but they didnt give us $its ku we dont hop where theres $ we hop for the love of it LOL thats funny how do u kno i thought u dont got to LG show "BOBBY BOBBY" LOL


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Aug 10 2007, 11:58 AM~8522180
> *Yeah they did exibition but they didnt give us $its ku we  dont hop where theres $ we hop for the love of it LOL thats funny how do u kno i thought u dont got to LG show "BOBBY BOBBY" LOL
> *


ok so you can give ur uncle mario the cash then uncle loves you vic :0 
hno: hno: :loco: :wow: :nicoderm:  o.j hello are you there hello  :rofl:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Aug 10 2007, 11:58 AM~8522180
> *Yeah they did exibition but they didnt give us $its ku we  dont hop where theres $ we hop for the love of it LOL thats funny how do u kno i thought u dont got to LG show "BOBBY BOBBY" LOL
> *



your right i dont enter anything in lg shows anymore, i got in for free and i had some business with a homie there. thats the only reason i went.


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 21 2007, 01:42 PM~8607645
> *your right i dont enter anything in lg shows anymore, i got in for free and i had some business with a homie there. thats the only reason i went.
> *


LOL alright


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 21 2007, 01:42 PM~8607645
> *your right i dont enter anything in lg shows anymore, i got in for free and i had some business with a homie there. thats the only reason i went.
> *


WE DONT PAY NEITHER NEVER! GUARANTEE


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559+Aug 21 2007, 01:59 PM~8607803-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


must be nice!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 21 2007, 04:38 PM~8609350
> *:dunno:
> must be nice!
> *


IT IS :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 21 2007, 04:38 PM~8609350
> *:dunno:
> must be nice!
> *


let me see LOL JUST A LIL BITT


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)




----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

This is me trying to hit my switch for the first time at a lil car show LOL


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Aug 23 2007, 07:10 PM~8628460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE THE 4TH OF JULY THERE SOOOONNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Aug 23 2007, 06:01 PM~8628383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT LOOKS SAUCEY AS HELL IN THE SUNLIGHT!!


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 23 2007, 08:04 PM~8628852
> *LOOKS LIKE THE 4TH OF JULY THERE SOOOONNNNNNNNNNN
> *


Damn LOL it happend a day b4 4th of july at shakeys pizza LOL


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 23 2007, 08:07 PM~8628889
> *THAT LOOKS SAUCEY AS HELL IN THE SUNLIGHT!!
> *


Yeah LOL u should see it now hella crazy everyone will just have to wait and see LOL owwwwwwwww


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Aug 23 2007, 08:10 PM~8628460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Shit that looks like 3rd of July :biggrin: 

The ol' bastards ready and leaving sometime tomorrow


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 24 2007, 12:43 AM~8630366
> *Shit that looks like 3rd of July :biggrin:
> 
> The ol' bastards ready and leaving sometime tomorrow
> *


i thought u where commin down today LOL whats up with that


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

OJ GOING TO VEGAS


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

Damn OJ is going to Vegas Thanks to all the homies reppin Black Magic
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EftYF3zoIm0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

Damn down to days LOL Gots to do things right. Cant wait to meet up with the rest of the fam


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 23 2007, 03:23 PM~7964997
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


RON I NEED SOME OF THIS DIGGITY DOG LMK WHATS UP SHIPED AND I NEED SOME MOTT.... HIT ME BACK UP "LIL VIC"


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 25 2007, 10:04 PM~7775553
> *I did some guess measurements and it looks around 84 or 85 in the pic.....Single or double pump ???  Still impressive though. :biggrin:
> Here are more . Almost ready...Start on battery rack and pumps tomorrow
> We used mazda uppers and only extended them 1/2''
> ...


*THNX FOR THE PICS!! A HOMIE OF MINE HAS A 97 TACOMA THAT HES WORKING ON .*


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: j_cutty_30, BIGTONY
what up tony :wave:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Dec 19 2007, 09:24 PM~9488919
> *THNX FOR THE PICS!! A HOMIE OF MINE HAS A 97 TACOMA THAT HES WORKING ON .
> *


does he wanna hopp lol :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

If its a single ill handle your light work Vic! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Dec 21 2007, 12:28 AM~9498615
> *If its a single ill handle your light work Vic!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Me and Ricky bobby will handle the car department :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 21 2007, 12:41 AM~9499397
> *Me and Ricky bobby will handle the car department :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 21 2007, 01:41 AM~9499397
> *Me and Ricky bobby will handle the car department :biggrin:
> *


A RONN WHEN U GONNA PUT A PISTON PUMP IN THE NEW TOY LOL








LOOK AT ORANGE JUICE IN DA BACK ALL MAD LOL :biggrin: 








GET AT ME


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

A LIL EARLY XMAS TOY :biggrin:


----------



## cincyprohopper (Apr 12, 2005)

hey ron tell jessica to answer the phone. i need motors and some parts :biggrin: 
buy the way MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cincyprohopper_@Dec 24 2007, 02:26 PM~9521938
> *hey ron tell jessica to answer the phone. i need motors and some parts :biggrin:
> buy the way MERRY CHRISTMAS
> *


We are out of town until thursday...Call the 702-222-2112 number and ask for Chris or Rick....they will be qable to help. I'm not sur if UPS is doin pick ups today either...so it might have to wait til wednesday


----------



## cincyprohopper (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 24 2007, 04:39 PM~9522023
> *We are out of town until thursday...Call the 702-222-2112 number and ask for Chris or Rick....they will be qable to help. I'm not sur if UPS is doin pick ups today either...so it might have to wait til wednesday
> *


i can wait until monday hno: :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

ron please send me your mobile number!!!!

or let me know and i give u my homies number for my order!!!! he try to call u differend and numerous times but cant catch u for my order!!


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

TTT for Black Magic


----------



## SinCal559 (Nov 10, 2007)

Good luck trying to get goof to answer the phone!!! Lazy bastard!! LOL


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SinCal559_@Dec 26 2007, 06:35 PM~9537186
> *Good luck trying to get goof to answer the phone!!! Lazy bastard!! LOL
> *


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>*BLACK MAGIC*</span>WIN


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Yea Im almost done


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

damn homie commin out clean


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

When is my setup going to get sent out????????????


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

haha we had some guy steal a ford gt out here in modesto some months back. and the fucker wrecked it a 1/4 mile from the dealership cuz he coudlnt handle the 500 plus horsepower in it.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

haha 



still at the top :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Dec 25 2007, 10:16 AM~9527165
> *ron please send me your mobile number!!!!
> 
> or let me know and i give u my homies number for my order!!!! he try to call u differend and numerous times but cant catch u for my order!!
> *


no answer :uh:  lmk ron


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hey homie whats up with my order been over a liitle week was told it was going to shipp out friday the 4?


----------



## RO DoG @ heart (Dec 17, 2007)

you've got the set up down :0


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Not a bad lil truck there ............. Real similar to mine - Only difference I can see between the rear setup is that I dont have a cylinder/accumulator welded to where it holds the pinion angle......

This is my truck 3 years ago.. I talked to you a few times awhile ago about my ball joints exploding ........ I have reversed arms & telescopics now: We will see how big jason/Supe comes out this year .........


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jan 15 2008, 12:47 PM~9701312
> *Not a bad lil truck there ............. Real similar to mine - Only difference I can see between the rear setup is that I dont have a cylinder/accumulator  welded to where it holds the pinion angle......
> 
> This is my truck 3 years ago.. I talked to you a few times awhile ago about my ball joints exploding ........ I have reversed arms & telescopics now: We will see how big jason/Supe comes out this year .........
> ...


COME ON DOWN AND LETS HOP
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=386112
LETS GET







IT ON


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

I wouldnt mind ............ I have to get my ducks lined up for a little while here - When I buy a new Tow truck ,,,, I will make a good effort to head down that way ........................................


Never know Until I get my shop setup & ready to open my doors again


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jan 16 2008, 01:26 AM~9707591
> *I wouldnt mind ............ I have to get my ducks lined up for a little while here - When I buy a new Tow truck ,,,, I will make a good effort to head down that way ........................................
> Never know Until I get my shop setup & ready to open my doors again
> *


HANDLE IT! HOMIE


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=387908
VOTE FOR THE HOMIE 
41CHEV


----------



## RO DoG @ heart (Dec 17, 2007)

ron you and the crew are the :0 :biggrin: :ugh: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ROLiFER559 (Jan 27, 2008)

TTT IS IT GOING TO BE IN PHX


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOPEZ187_@Feb 29 2008, 04:00 PM~10060121
> *TTT IS IT GOING TO BE IN PHX
> *


HMMMMMMMM YEAH BOI


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Repost pics pleasssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssseeeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Aug 22 2010, 08:01 PM~18378432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Aug 22 2010, 07:01 PM~18378432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :werd: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Apr 21 2007, 03:23 AM~7741124-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Repost pics please


----------



## azsidelady (Apr 19, 2006)

all I get is red x's no pics. why?


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Aug 22 2010, 08:01 PM~18378432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------

